# 2014 1.4L Coolant Leak Between Water Pump and Thermostat Housing



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

BRM Cruze said:


> Last week I noticed that my 2014 1.4L was leaking coolant from what appeared to be the thermostat housing (ended up being cracked). This solved the majority of the problem but there is still a slight leak. See the imagine below, It is now leaking right between the water pump and thermostat housing. Has anyone experienced this before with a new thermostat housing? Could the brand new thermostat housing be bad or is that gasket maybe not sitting in there correctly and not sealing to the water pump? It seems to be a pretty steady seep out of there. I made sure that the bolt was nice and tight. Any ideas?
> 
> View attachment 289847
> View attachment 289848


As you can see, the gasket isn't sealing. Replace the gasket and Inspect the new housing for cracks while you have it off.

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Yes, a brand new one can be bad, the Dorman I got was, leaked within a few weeks. Total junk, AC Delco OEM hasn’t leaked yet.


----------



## BRM Cruze (Dec 28, 2016)

Thebigzeus said:


> Yes, a brand new one can be bad, the Dorman I got was, leaked within a few weeks. Total junk, AC Delco OEM hasn’t leaked yet.


Ah that would make sense, I replaced it with a Dorman too because that is all my local shop carried. I will see if they will give me a replacement/money back and try to order an AC Delco one on RockAuto or something.


----------



## BRM Cruze (Dec 28, 2016)

JLL said:


> As you can see, the gasket isn't sealing. Replace the gasket and Inspect the new housing for cracks while you have it off.
> 
> Welcome to the forum.


Thanks for the reply! I plan on taking it all back apart tonight and making sure there are no defects in the new thermostat housing.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

BRM Cruze said:


> Ah that would make sense, I replaced it with a Dorman too because that is all my local shop carried. I will see if they will give me a replacement/money back and try to order an AC Delco one on RockAuto or something.


It’s apparently a better design and thicker plastic, but it leaks so... garbage!


----------

